# [BUG] Nuevo Kernel 3.1 [SOLUCIONADO]

## vsc55

Holas gentes que tal todo.

Pues nada que resulta que con el nuevo kernel linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1 de vez en cuando salta un error del kernel.

El archivo .conf es el que he usado en todas las versiones antiguas del kernel y no me ha dado ningun error. 

La ultima version del kernel que compile fue la linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 y todo OK.

A alguien le ha pasado esto o sabe de donde puede venir el error?

Este es el Error que sale:

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000028

IP: [<c102042c>] mmput+0x6/0x7c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#6]

Modules linked in: radeon ttm drm_kms_helper it87 hwmon_vid ipv6 snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss usbhid snd_via82xx snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device uhci_hcd via_rhine ehci_hcd usbcore skge i2c_viapro

Pid: 12825, comm: tar Tainted: G      D     3.1.10-gentoo-r1 #1 System Manufacturer System Name/A7V8X-X

EIP: 0060:[<c102042c>] EFLAGS: 00010282 CPU: 0

EIP is at mmput+0x6/0x7c

EAX: 00000000 EBX: 00000000 ECX: c10bfd45 EDX: ce9d8760

ESI: 00000010 EDI: ce9d8760 EBP: e23a9f50 ESP: e23a9f4c

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process tar (pid: 12825, ti=e23a8000 task=c3712ec0 task.ti=e23a8000)

Stack:

 ce9d8768 e23a9f58 c10bfd50 e23a9f84 c108a6db 00000001 00000000 00000000

 f285a238 f59210a0 f193d618 ce9d8760 00000000 f64af2c0 e23a9f9c c1087ef4

 4f39283f 00000003 ce9d8760 bfed5590 e23a9fac c1087f4a 00000003 00000003

Call Trace:

 [<c10bfd50>] mem_release+0xb/0xf

 [<c108a6db>] fput+0xdb/0x178

 [<c1087ef4>] filp_close+0x5b/0x63

 [<c1087f4a>] sys_close+0x4e/0x7d

 [<c1347f8c>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

Code: c3 75 04 0f 0b eb fe 8b 50 24 e8 6f 99 ff ff 89 d8 e8 a5 3a fe ff a1 2c e5 4e c1 89 da e8 f8 12 06 00 5b 5d c3 55 89 e5 53 89 c3 <ff> 48 28 0f 94 c0 84 c0 74 69 89 d8 e8 b1 13 09 00 89 d8 e8 ca

EIP: [<c102042c>] mmput+0x6/0x7c SS:ESP 0068:e23a9f4c

CR2: 0000000000000028

---[ end trace 9c097253f0c056d8 ]---

```

Last edited by vsc55 on Mon Feb 20, 2012 11:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ni idea, nunca me pasó pero googleando dos minutos encontré un caso similar que se resolvió desinstalando el driver propiertario de la placa de video y usando el que viene incluído en el kernel en su lugar.

A ver si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Tal como dice Inodoro_Pereyra, es mejor usar el driver de ati libre, y el incluido en el kernel (el mismo), parece que los drivers privativos de ATI no andan bien con kernels tan nuevos, si lo que quieres es que ande openarena u otro juego no tan exigente, te quedas con el driver de ati (xf86-video-ati), y eliminas el driver de ati privativo... (tambien anda bien el compiz con el driver que he dicho anteriormente)

Saludos!!!

----------

## vsc55

Holas, gentes.

Gracias por las respuestas.

Estoy con los drivers del kernel ya que los privados de ati no soportan la VGA que tengo algo antigua pero para el servidor de sobra.

```
 

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 10)

00:0d.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40718 (SATA 300 TX4) (rev 02)

00:0e.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40718 (SATA 300 TX4) (rev 02)

00:10.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

# modinfo radeon

filename:       /lib/modules/3.1.10-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

license:        GPL and additional rights

description:    ATI Radeon

author:         Gareth Hughes, Keith Whitwell, others.

firmware:       radeon/R520_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS600_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS690_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R420_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R300_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R200_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R100_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV710_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV730_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV770_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS780_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV670_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV635_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV620_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV630_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV610_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R600_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/R600_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R520_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS600_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS690_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R420_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R300_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R200_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R100_cp.bin

firmware:       radeon/SUMO2_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/SUMO_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/PALM_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/PALM_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/CEDAR_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R700_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/R600_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV710_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV730_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV770_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS780_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV670_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV635_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV620_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV630_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV610_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/R600_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/R600_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

firmware:       radeon/TURKS_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin

firmware:       radeon/BTC_rlc.bin

firmware:       radeon/BARTS_mc.bin

firmware:       radeon/BARTS_me.bin

firmware:       radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

srcversion:     5D0876AFC1CB96AF48D3E87

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009809sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009808sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009807sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009806sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009805sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009804sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009803sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009802sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009715sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009714sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009713sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009712sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009711sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009710sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000964Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000964Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000964Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000964Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000964Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009648sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009647sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009645sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009644sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009643sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009642sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009641sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009640sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009616sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009615sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009614sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009613sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009612sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009611sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009610sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095CFsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095CEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095CDsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095CCsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000095C0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000959Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009599sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009598sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009597sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009596sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009595sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009593sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009591sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009590sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000958Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000958Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000958Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000958Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000958Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000958Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009589sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009588sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009587sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009586sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009583sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009581sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009580sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000955Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009557sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009555sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009553sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009552sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000954Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000954Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009542sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009541sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009540sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009519sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009517sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009515sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009511sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000950Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009509sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009508sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009507sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009506sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009505sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009504sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009501sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009500sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094CDsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094CCsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094CBsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094C0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000949Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000949Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000949Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009498sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009495sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009491sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009490sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000948Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000948Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009489sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009488sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009487sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009480sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000947Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000947Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000946Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000946Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009462sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009460sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000945Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000945Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000945Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009456sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009452sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009450sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000944Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000944Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000944Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000944Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009446sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009444sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009443sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009442sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009441sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009440sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094B9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094B5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094B4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094B3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094B1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094A3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094A1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000094A0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000940Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000940Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000940Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009405sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009403sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009402sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009401sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00009400sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000796Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000796Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000796Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000796Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007942sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007941sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000793Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000791Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000791Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007835sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007834sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007297sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007293sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007291sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007290sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000728Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000728Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007289sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007288sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007287sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007284sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007283sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007281sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007280sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000724Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000724Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000724Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000724Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000724Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000724Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007249sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007248sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007247sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007246sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007245sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007244sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007243sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007240sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007211sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007210sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007200sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071DEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071DAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071D6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071D5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071D4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071D2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071CEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071CDsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000071C0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000719Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000719Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007196sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007193sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000718Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000718Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000718Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000718Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000718Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007188sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007187sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007186sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007183sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007181sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007180sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000715Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000715Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007153sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007152sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007151sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000714Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000714Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000714Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000714Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000714Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000714Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007149sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007147sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007146sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007145sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007144sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007143sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007142sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007141sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007140sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000710Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000710Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000710Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000710Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000710Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007106sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007105sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007104sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007103sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007102sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007101sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007100sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068FEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068FAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068F9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068F8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068F2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068F1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068E9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068E8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068E5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068E4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068E1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068E0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068DEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068DAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068D9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068C9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068C8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068C7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068C1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068C0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068BFsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068BEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068BAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068B9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068B8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068B0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068A9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068A8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068A1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d000068A0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000689Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000689Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000689Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000689Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006899sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006898sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000688Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000688Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000688Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006889sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006888sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006880sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006859sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006858sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006850sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006849sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006843sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006842sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006841sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006840sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000677Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006779sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006778sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006772sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006770sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006768sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006767sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006766sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006765sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006764sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006763sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006762sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006761sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006760sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000675Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000675Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000675Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006759sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006758sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006751sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006750sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006749sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006748sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006747sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006746sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006745sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006744sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006743sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006742sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006741sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006740sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000673Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006739sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006738sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006729sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006728sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006726sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006725sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006724sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006723sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006722sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006721sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006720sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000671Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000671Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000671Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006719sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006718sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006709sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006708sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006707sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006706sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006705sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006704sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006703sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006702sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006701sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00006700sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005E4Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005E4Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005E4Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005E4Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005E4Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005E48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D57sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D52sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D50sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D4Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D4Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D4Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D4Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D4Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D49sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005D48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005C63sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005C61sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005B65sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005B64sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005B63sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005B62sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005B60sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005A62sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005A61sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005A42sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005A41sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005969sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005965sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005964sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005962sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005961sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005960sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005975sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005974sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005955sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005954sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005835sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005834sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005657sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005653sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005652sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000564Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000564Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000564Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005554sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005552sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005551sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005550sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000554Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000554Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000554Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000554Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000554Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000554Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005549sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005548sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005464sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005462sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005460sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000515Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000515Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005159sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005158sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005157sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000514Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000514Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005148sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005147sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005146sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005145sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00005144sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E56sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E54sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E53sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E52sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E51sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E50sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E4Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E4Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E49sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E47sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E46sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E45sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004E44sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C6Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C67sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C66sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C64sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C5Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C59sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C58sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004C57sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004B4Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004B4Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004B4Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004B49sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004B48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A54sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A50sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A4Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A4Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A4Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A4Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A4Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A4Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A49sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004A48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004967sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004966sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004437sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004337sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004336sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004242sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004237sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004156sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004155sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004154sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004153sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004152sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004151sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004150sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000414Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000414Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004149sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004148sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004147sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004146sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004145sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004144sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004137sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004136sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003E54sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003E50sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003155sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003154sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003152sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003151sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00003150sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        drm_kms_helper,ttm

vermagic:       3.1.10-gentoo-r1 mod_unload modversions K7

parm:           no_wb:Disable AGP writeback for scratch registers (int)

parm:           modeset:Disable/Enable modesetting (int)

parm:           dynclks:Disable/Enable dynamic clocks (int)

parm:           r4xx_atom:Enable ATOMBIOS modesetting for R4xx (int)

parm:           vramlimit:Restrict VRAM for testing (int)

parm:           agpmode:AGP Mode (-1 == PCI) (int)

parm:           gartsize:Size of PCIE/IGP gart to setup in megabytes (32,64, etc)

 (int)

parm:           benchmark:Run benchmark (int)

parm:           test:Run tests (int)

parm:           connector_table:Force connector table (int)

parm:           tv:TV enable (0 = disable) (int)

parm:           audio:Audio enable (1 = enable) (int)

parm:           disp_priority:Display Priority (0 = auto, 1 = normal, 2 = high) (int)

parm:           hw_i2c:hw i2c engine enable (0 = disable) (int)

parm:           pcie_gen2:PCIE Gen2 mode (1 = enable) (int)

parm:           msi:MSI support (1 = enable, 0 = disable, -1 = auto) (int)

```

Lo que si he echo es recompilar xf86-video-ati por si las moscas.

Ya contare si se soluciona.

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

Siempre puedes volver a la rama 2.6

Si no estaba roto ¿Por que cambiarlo?

o instalar un kernel más nuevo.

----------

## vsc55

Pues parece que el problema se ha solucionado recompilando el paquete "xf86-video-ati".

De momento no me ha reportado ningun error mas.

Gracias gentes.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

No había pensado en los drivers de xorg. Recuerdo que en la última actualización me quedaba con el teclado bloqueado por no haber recompilado el driver de evdev. 

Y para arreglarlo necesite el live dvd de gentoo para poder acceder al sistema.

----------

